# Win a free 18" sub contest



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Just post a picture of your favorite piece of audio equipment that you own (or have owned) in this thread, and a short paragraph about why it's your favorite. On January 1st, 2007 I will select a winner to receive a free Mach 5 Audio 18" 4 ohm sub. A big thanks to Mark from Mach 5 for donating the driver. Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

This is my hlcd. There are many like it but this one is mine. My hlcd is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life. Without me, my hlcd is useless. Without my hlcd I am useless.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

easily in my system that the lotus 8's are my favs. due to seas not making these anymore, i feel like i have a very fine, rare piece of audio equipment in my possession. not only that but they sound very nice  and i got them for a very unheard of price .


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

this is a cool contest  not like im going to win

but my favorite car audio piece of equipment, and the one piece I wish I never sold were my us amps 2000x/usa2000 (ive owned both)

I got REALLY great deals on them a few years back, and had them in a few cars ( my mustang, and the old titan. There just isnt anything as powerful , as clean, and as chrome SEXY that I have seen. The internals were just so well built, specs were off the chart, extremely inefficient though ( why I sold em--should have just manned up and bought bigger alternators)--but man I miss those amps. It makes me sooo sad to see what they have done to such wonderful amps. A tad "rough" sounding, but my favorites all time


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

The favorite piece of audio equipment that I currently own is my Alpine MRV-F307 4 channel amp. I've had it for five or six years, it's been in three different vehicles, and it's never let me down. Right now it is single handedly powering the entire system in my truck. Admittedly it isn't a big system, but a system non the less. We've been through some serious Canadian winters together and neither of us are dead yet!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

My Adire Shiva MKIII










Why do I love this sub? Becuase it goes super freakin' low, that's why! I bought it on a whim one day, and while it didn't suit my needs in car [rather small car] it blew me away at home. I guess the box is a little on the larger side [4cu.ft.], but I don't mind... It goes under my bed... tee hee... that way, I get a masssage and beautiful bass! bwuahahahah!!! Seriously though, I love this woofer. For the cost, it cannot be beat. Low end extension, sophisticated look, acceptable sensitivity, and affordable! I think we all need a lil Shiva in our lives.


----------



## cotdt (Oct 3, 2005)

These are my modded Seas Excels using a wobbly poly cone. I love them! In fact I will be selling these soon.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

My separate Nakamichi CA-101 preamp. One of the few things I´ve ever had in a car that made it feel really high-end.

Sold it five years ago since I couldn´t get it to work with time alignment.
Been missing it ever since. So much that I bought a Naka CD700 yesterday.


----------



## mach_y (Sep 8, 2006)

For me this is an easy choice... I still regret the day I sold it (due to it not fitting in my next car). Weighing in at 37 pounds, the McIntosh MC4000M amplifier... 4 x 100W into 4 ohms and 2 x 300 watts into 4 ohms, all at the same time. Nothing else for me comes close to this amp. If I get a car this will fit in again, I'll be looking for one.


----------



## ludlamtheory (May 31, 2005)

my betteraudio 1600m1 amplifier.

This is the only piece of audio equipment that has survived my last 5 or 6 setups. Why? well, a couple reasons. First of all, she's a beast, but she can do the nasty while keeping it pretty. I've used a few class D amps, and this one keeps me happier than all the others i've used. The other reason being that very very few other people have one, maybe only 4 or 5 people, and my ego loves that stuff.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

The PG MS1000 come on whats better then a gold plated board mean to show off. It is capable of over 3000 total watts out of 4 channels, its a legend among car audio amps, and not every day you see a beauty liek that. My favorite part of it is is when i show it off to people and I can the same reaction every time "Holy ****".
The rest of my sytem is comprised of some of scans highest end drivers that sound like god....but sorry the MS1000 wins. This is the one item I will never sell. O yea did I mention I paid $500 for it     some guy listed it on ebay under phEonix gold ahahahahahahaah


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

This is a toughie! When I think of "favorite I think of something that has served me well and I would not part with unless something REALLY crazy happens. I can't think of any car audio component I have owned or do own that i could not replace and still be as happy as I am now.

But...... The description DID NOT specify car audio so here we go.... This is my favorite stuff.










NAMELY THIS!!!: (with an action shot of the master output meters  )











I have better pics but not on this computer at the time.

This is my Yamaha 2404 SeriesII Mixing console. This sucka has been thru thick and thin with me and has paid for itself MANY times over.

It's the smallest console that I work on, it's limiting in terms of inputs and outputs and I generally have almost EVERY hole plugged on it to get the functions out of it that I want. It's old, Dirty, Heavy, and not as sexy as it could be.

Why is it my favorite? Because it's the pinnacle of reliability, and it sounds great! It has great Mic Pre's, Modified low impedance outputs on 20V rails that will drive a balanced line a helluva long way. It has been outfitted with a switch mode power supply so it could give 2 ****s about power quality, it has filtered more smoke than my lungs and has drank a few pints of beer. It WILL NOT DIE! 

This console has been a great friend to me, I love mixing on it, it's easy, has long, nicely tapered faders, fits nicely in most club situations, side-cars nicely with larger consoles, and has a wonderful personality (mixing consoles DO have personalities!)

I have to say it's my favorite piece of gear, regardless....

Next to it are my racks which as a conglomerate are my second favorite, especially the top one which includes:

a power conditioner, an Orban 642B parametric EQ, a Personus ACP88 Comp/Gate, A TC Electronic M-One, A TC Electronic D-Two, and a DBX 120XP Sub Synth.

(that rack goes a lot of places with me even if it's a house system)

The Next Rack Down has a Lexicon LXP15II and 2 DBX 1231 1/3 octave EQ's (4 channels total)

So there you have it, Sorry it's not car audio eye-candy, but they are my favorites!

Chad


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

Next 5.500.

Audison? Nope.

Italian? probably not

Worth $100? absofreakinlutely.


----------



## Relax (Apr 24, 2006)

Easy as pie for myself:










Thats my box. Why is it my favorite? It is magical. Seriously, I have put countless different 10" subs into it and it brings out the best in them, while hiding their flaws. It is from Decware.com and is called a WO. I have built several other versions, larger smaller, taller, shorter. But this one is beyond a doubt my favorite. I don't have it in my car right now, so I have it sitting in my room. Its being powered by 100 watts and will really bump when cranked. 

Its just one of those boxes that works well, and nothing else I have built approaches it in output and SQ.


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

well it was a pretty easy pick for me also, i havent had them for very long but im already liking what i have seen. 










2 zapco studio 500s, great old school amps and i am honored to have them in my posession. 

if i had to pic something that i loved just for its reliability, it would have to be my Cerwin Vega V-max 12" sub. it is rated at 300wrms but i have never put less than 400 to it, and it is in a leaky prefab box because i didnt want to build a box for a sub i wasnt going to be using that long. right now it is in my car right now running of one of the studios  . this thing sounds like garbage but it will take double rms no problem and it has always been there for me.


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

This a tough one. When I think about the attributes that my favorite piece of Audio gear must have, several adjectives come to mind: reliable, personal, great sounding, powerful, and unique. A favorite audio piece also goes beyond the physical world and into the realm of that space that is awe inspiring. It is something that you look at and it evokes all sorts of emotions and triggers memories of great times in the past. 

For me, there are a few pieces that come to mind, but one stands out above the rest. I came home one day after completing my first time framing of a house. I had the extra 2"x4"s loaded in the trunk of my car, all of them about 24" long. I had no intention to build a box that day, but something drove me into the garage to pull out my screw gun. Several dozens screws, two tubes of caulk, and a couple hours later, and I was staring at a monstrous enclosure that was so ugly, it was beautiful. 

Now when I look at it, I remember that smell of the apartment. The memories of my father showing me how to taper the framework so that it would conform to the crooked ceiling of the 19th century home. No other piece of equipment is as unique and inspiring as this box is for me.










Rob


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

I would have to say my prized possession as of this time would be my W200+h701 combo. Uncompromised SQ, Optical Connections, Flexability out the ass, and did i say easy to use.....

I think it comes down to a simple to guide menu system, easily accessable and tweakable options....and a clean reliable signal.

My heart is set.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

That box 2 posts up is the most god awful, hideous thing I have EVER seen. 










I LOVE IT!


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Id have to say my Eclipse 8445 Head Unit (sorry I cant provide my own pic). This thing is amazing. It has yet to let me down. 8V pre-out, 7 band parametric EQ, crossover, T/A, advanced 24-bit DAC. Its hard to beat for the money. My favorite part about it has to be the memory stick feature. With my old deck (8443) everytime I disconnected the battery, all f my settings would be lost. With the 8445, All of my settings can be saved to the memory stick and uploaded everytime they are lost. Saves me a lot of time and anguish trying to remember everything.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

http://www.pioneerelectronics.ca/pn...B,00.html?compName=PNA_ProductDetailComponent

Pioneer's TS-A6969 6"x9" 4-way speakers. This is what started me into aftermarket car audio way back in 1995. These along with a pair of their 2-way 4" speakers were the first non-stock pieces in my first car, an old '86 Buick Somerset. 

I got into an accident on my birthday, heading to work, totaled the car(not my fault). I got an '87 Olds 98. Again, a new set of these same Pioneer's went in that car as well along with a set of 3" 2-ways in the front. 

About 2 years later, the car got stolen. Insurance money plus a trip to the dealer landed me a step down but a little newer '89 Buick Lesabre. Again, a new set of these same speakers went in along with their 2-way 4"x6" for the front. This was also the first time I bought an aftermarket amp and gave them some actual power. I even got into an aftermarket HU as well. 

The Lesabre is gone now, but I still have the same Pioneer 6"x9"s and even the amp. I have moved on to an incompatable vehicle, but yet they still live on in a friend's '95 Dodge Intrepid. I think it's been something like 8-9 years of basically daily use of these speakers and the amp, and both are still going strong. 

The Intrepid is dying(head gasket), and come this weekend, I will soon have my old, trusty, and believe it or not, decent sounding Pioneer 6x9s in my hands. I'm not sure where they will go next. My friend's getting a new car, so they may go back into their 3rd vehicle. If so, it will be interesting to see who outlasts who.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

My old school Boston Acoustics RC41 component system. I've had them since high school and they still sound great. They don't look quite as well as they did when I bought them but most things that are nearly 11 years old don't. They've been installed in a 1987 Mercury Grand Marquis, 1995 Nissan Altima, 2006 Scion xB, and perhaps even a 2003 Infiniti G35 Sedan. I also recently acquired a pair of the RC61 mids. I love the old Boston Rally stuff.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't have a live action shot of my item, but a stock photo will do: 









Yea, I know it's just a battery. BUT I got it brand new basically from a guy that had a couple of them for $30! It has been responsiable for the following:
1) Killed the dimming problem I was having with my crappy stock battery. 
2) Maintains 14v+ at the amps despite having a wimpy 80 amp alt.
3) Starts my car all day, everyday...no matter the condtions. -20* F....pffft, bring it!!! When you have something like this you tend to remote start your car all the time....just cause you can!! It's ridiculous. And let me tell you, a toasty warm car is VERY nice to jump in when you have a boat load of broads coming in hot right off the dance floor in a frigid Minnesota winter night!  Thank you Exide Orbital Extreme! You complete me.... :blush:


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I was a firm believer of "a watt is a watt"... until I met these guys. My DLS Ultimate A5 and A8 totally changed my perspective on amplifiers. I will never go back to the cheap bargain amps that claim high output. When I swapped out my pair of MTX amps for the A5 the difference was like night and day even though I was still running 2-way passive. Then when I upgraded my speakers and went 3-way active by adding the A8 I was blown away again. These babies will be the centerpiece of my installs for a long time.


----------



## badlieu (Jul 13, 2005)

My first amp and my favorite amp. Bought it from Sound City 10 years ago for around $70. Fused and also a double fused for each channel. I plan on running my Dayton RS28A's bridged when I get setup for active.

22x4
76x2

But I found this quote from a 1996 IASCA first place winner - "Clinton Yee tested it and found that his Hafler doesn't show visible clipping on the scope until 169W x 2 bridged into 4 ohm loads!" Not sure if that's true but impressive if so.

B-Squad - I love my Exide Orbital "Purple Haze" as well


----------



## Tom K (Oct 7, 2006)

I've still got my first pair of subs, got them sometime in the early 90's. Madisound 12204 DVC's. I didn't have much money for this new hobby of mine (liked beer too much), and I couldn't afford name brand subs. I saw an ad in one of the 'boutique' audio magazines for Madisound advertising their house brand for cheap. They were fairly local being about an hour away so I drove over one saturday morning and dropped about a hundred for the pair. No drinking that week. :blush: Carved up a sheet of mdf in the kitchen and built a box. They served duty in and out of countless beater cars over the years eventually being retired a few years ago when I bought some closeout OEM Adire 'VAMP' 12's. Can't bear to part with them, 'tho they aren't worth a plug nickel anyway. 
The other piece of equipment near and dear to my heart would be the early production PG MS-275 with optional cooling shroud that I had way back when. No pictures, and I've never seen a picture of that shroud on the web. I sold them because the amp was grey and the shroud was white. I was looking to compete at sound-offs and I wanted matching equipment. At that time they weren't making them anymore. Sigh. Foolish youth.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

chad said:


> When I think of "favorite I think of something that has served me well and I would not part with unless something REALLY crazy happens.
> Chad


x2

My pick is my old school JBL GTi sub, It's my favorite because no other sub that I have owned could blend so well with the front stage no matter what, too bad it requires such a large box.  

Oh, this would be such a nice birthday present... My birthday is the Jan 01...  

Leo


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

The EMPEG MKII (black unit above the RFX8250) is an MP3 player like none other.... 4 vrms, 20 band parametric EQ, remote control, upgradable HD (dual 128 GB) and it sounds amazing if the mp3 quality is up to par of course. It holds all my favorite songs and makes driving anywhere a blast. Any system is more enjoyable when this piece is in it!!


----------



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

delete


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

my old Arc 4050cxl and 2500cxl. these were the 1st pair of amps i bought when i finally quit listening to Best Buy salesmen. im still kicking myself in the ass for letting these go. i never did use the 2500. it sat in my closet for almost 2 years before i sold it. i was chatting with the person that bought the 2500 tonite and he offered to sell it back to me. so i think we will be reunited.  the 4050 was an amazing little amp for no more power than it put out.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

(Click to make bigger)
I know this is even further off the path than Chad's mixer, but this is my baby. It gives me joy daily. Just thinking about getting out of work and being able to come home and play this thing for a little relaxation makes it worth its weight in gold. She has endured hours and hours of my abuse and will be sure to endure ten-fold that in the future. This is the only thing that means more to me is the equipment in my car. 
If she were a woman, she'd be the perfect one.


----------



## tdgesq (Apr 16, 2006)

My favorite piece of equipment. The old old school Harmon Kardon CA205 tweeter amplifier. This little guy has been with me for a very long time. I have never seen the internals posted before. Here they are.


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

You know, I'd honestly have to say the pair of XXX 12"s I bought my junior year of high school(fall of 02). The W7s had just been released, and everyone thought those were the **** at my high school. No one had heard of Resonant Engineering, and laughed when I told people what subs I ran. After I bought the subs, it took me another couple of weeks to pick up a high output alternator, Concept CC-D2400A, and built a 4 cube ported enclosure tuned to 31hz. 










There were quite a few people at my HS that thought they had the bomb as far as their system goes... I'll never forget the first day I rolled in the parking lot with the pair of XXXs off the 2400A at .6ohms! It was greatness  That same day I remember Talon and myself were talking about the new setup in class, and this guy somewhat butts in and talks about how his 12W7 and 1000/1 is so much louder than anything in the parking lot. We laugh in his face, and he doesnt take too kindly to this. The great thing, is I had just started up my car and rolled the windows down right as he was walking by, and played some Late Night Tip... Ill never forget the look on his face  

I have so many crazy and fun memories with these subs, between Hooters, girls asking to sit on the trunk, making other peoples rear view mirrors shake, etc   



















Here is a nice little animate GIF of them moving in a 1.8 cube sealed enclosure


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

I guess 300z and I have the same favorite  
So here is a photo to represent both of us  
It is my favorite sub ever because the way it blends in with any setup I have in the front of the car. It does not get as loud as some subs(unless its ported  ), but its a true sql sub.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

This may be my next favorite  
If I ever install it....its new in the box. I know only a few here will know what the hell it is, but I can tell you its one of the cleanest amps ever  The best feature is that it turns on through the rcas and can be ran all day at .5ohm


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## Scott Dodge (Nov 6, 2006)

Easily my eD 16ov2 IB.

This was the substage that did it for me. Absolutley everything I could ever want in a sub stage. Booming lows, with extremely nice punch and great SPL.
Extremeley transparent.

This substage was just a joy to listen to. Put a smile on my face every time I hopped in the car.

I got a new car, and in it went, this time in a 1.8cf sealed box. Still an amazing substage. Super plush, punchy, and transparent. Very flat response. Didn't do too shabby on the meter either (138 on the TL). I was in love with this sub, until it was taken from me on August 24, 2006. Also stolen was my NINe.1, and ARC 200.2 (which I loved as well).

I will miss it forever.


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

hey legend can you put up picks of the internals of the beaut audiomobile amp!?


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

a/d/s PQ10

OK, nostalgia again, but this was the first car audio amp I ever bought. It's installed in my wife's minivan now and is still running strong. Many other amps have come and gone, but I've held on to this one. Still sounds awesome. I remember having it paired with Nak components up front for a front stage, and then running two 15s (Electrovoice EVM-15Ls) for some nice thump (3.5 ft^3 ported to 45 Hz). Considering it was only "80 watts" to the 15s, it was darn loud. Oh boy, those were the days....


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

dodgerblue said:


> hey legend can you put up picks of the internals of the beaut audiomobile amp!?


i can, its been sometime since i took them and the amp is at my parents where i store all my unused items  (at least they know Ill come back)
when i took the amp apart, I wondered how the hell it put out so much power and sounded so good  
they should be on amp guts soon, but ill post one tonight or tomorrow


----------



## FocusInCali (Jul 3, 2005)

Ok, I'd have to say my favorite would be the beginning that got me hooked "doing it myself".

In my pre-teens on the farm, I tested the setup in my bedroom with a car battery, then installed a Chevrolet AM/FM 8-Track player into a 2 ton hay truck and played Fleetwood Mac, ABBA, Donna Summers, Janis Joplin, and many others while my overall-wearing grandpa smiled because my step-father hated that music and it was my rebellion against his favorite twangy old-style country music. 

8-tracks were awesome! This was the first system of many to make it into numerous farm trucks, Jeeps, and yes.... tractors!! yee-haw


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

I miss my babies..

































$1200 msrp each. 250 made, 200 sold overseas..
Pita to make box since it's got 12 "ribs", but man, it sounded like heaven..


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

^Whoa, holy **** man. Interesting looking subs there.


----------



## mtnickel (Mar 15, 2005)

My alpine CDA-9833.

Reason:

The active crossover is what got me all started on DIY audio. Without active crossing i wouldn't have the ability to use whatever drivers i want and tune my system. Afterall, it's the upgrading and constant changing (looking for something better) that drives my hobby.
It has been solid (moreso than my pioneer unit) and i like the parametric EQ.
COuldn't really ask for more in a headunit (except more flexible crossover points).

Mark


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

> https://www.dslextreme.com/users/esoedjono/images/Dsc00182.jpg



I didn't know a/d/s was based out of Woburn, MA. Interesting.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*I guess you can't post a picture of the prize and still expect to win.  *


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

chuyler1 said:


> I didn't know a/d/s was based out of Woburn, MA. Interesting.


Yep, they were..before DEI bought them


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

dual700 said:


> Yep, they were..before DEI bought them


Nope, after ADS they were ADST with Orion and PPI based in Phoenix (or at least partially).

MA was done before Directed bought them.

Juan


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

OldOneEye said:


> Nope, after ADS they were ADST with Orion and PPI based in Phoenix (or at least partially).
> 
> MA was done before Directed bought them.
> 
> Juan


You are right sir..
Pat the sr tech (was a good friend), he did mention he quit when they move plants..thanks for refreshing my rusty mind..


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

dodgerblue said:


> hey legend can you put up picks of the internals of the beaut audiomobile amp!?


sorry this was taken with my old camera, but you get the idea


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Because without training them to know what to listen for and taking care of them it doesn't matter how much you spend on your gear.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

i spend a lot of time on my ass listening.............i think ill leave that out


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

*Phaze Audio Tube Driver TD475*








I don't know why but I really like this amp. I've had this amp the longest out of any of the other equipment I've owned. It's been 7 years now since I got it. The midrange is just . I can't see myself getting rid of it. I wish I could find a new heat sink/shroud for it though (someone please help me out there!). I can't wait to get it installed again...

Ryan


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

The ear lol... great pic.


----------



## Tommythecat (Apr 6, 2006)

Hands down I cant think of a better product to come out since 2000: Behringer ULTRADRIVE PRO DCX2496. 6 channel active crossover with parametric eq and 48db/oct Butterworth filters...there is NO reason to not have a few of these around. Next to my brain, this will be the most important component of my next home stereo (1.5" exit compression drivers, 10-12" midrange, 15-18" midbass, and probably at least 4-18" subs - 100Wpc for the main drivers and 2000+W for subs)


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Tommythecat said:


> Hands down I cant think of a better product to come out since 2000: Behringer ULTRADRIVE PRO DCX2496. 6 channel active crossover with parametric eq and 48db/oct Butterworth filters...there is NO reason to not have a few of these around. Next to my brain, this will be the most important component of my next home stereo (1.5" exit compression drivers, 10-12" midrange, 15-18" midbass, and probably at least 4-18" subs - 100Wpc for the main drivers and 2000+W for subs)


This is my next buy, if not before christmass then soon after, After i get it, then i buy my amps....., all 6channel's worth.


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

Tommythecat said:


> Hands down I cant think of a better product to come out since 2000: Behringer ULTRADRIVE PRO DCX2496. 6 channel active crossover with parametric eq and 48db/oct Butterworth filters...there is NO reason to not have a few of these around. Next to my brain, this will be the most important component of my next home stereo (1.5" exit compression drivers, 10-12" midrange, 15-18" midbass, and probably at least 4-18" subs - 100Wpc for the main drivers and 2000+W for subs)



I haven't used that yet, but might for my upcoming studio monitor builds. I love my BFD, works great as a parametric eq for my mains and as destroys feedback during shows perfectly.

Rob


----------



## Big Foots (Nov 8, 2005)

I think my favorite piece of audio is the first amplifier i ever bought, a Visonik V4218 4 channels. It's not the best amplifier in the world, but when i bought it i had 18 years old(I'm 22) and i knew nothing about audio. 

It's my favorite only because it's what started my passion for the car/home audio. Since then, i'm alway looking for more informations, articles and others opinions on the good forums i surf. I'm still trying to find ways to improve my soundsystem, think of some insane projects that might never happen. I'm a DIY man and it's the way i will stay, i like the fact it will be hard to find someone else who have the same project as you.

Here the pic:









Nothing impressive, low-budget amplifier, but it's what happened after that is worth mentionning i think.

Jack

PS: bad english ! ".. <-- french dood


----------



## meistah (Dec 11, 2006)

This was my first subwoofer...only had about 300watts running to it...but damn that thing moved, we hooked it up to a buddys amp and ran about 600watts to it...it was pounding so hard it ripped the dust cover


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Arc Audio XXK 5150









This is my first "high quality" amp and I am very impressed with it. It effortly powers my whole system without any problems, relatively small in size, great crossovers if used, and I think it looks damn sexy too  I dont think im gonna get another amp to replace it for the price i got it for , well maybe a 4150 and 2500 but thats a whole other tax bracket for me at least


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

i miss my 5150.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

minitruck_freq said:


> i miss my 5150.


I will trade you + cash...PM me  hahaha


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

no thanks dude. i have the 4150 in the truck now and a 2500 on the way.


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

Are we allowed multiple single entries?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

jtholley03 said:


> Are we allowed multiple single entries?



Favorite..... As in your one thing you like the most. the most..., What's on the top of thepile, the keystone, etc..


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

has the giveaway for the review post happened yet? if so, who won what?


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

legend94 said:


> has the giveaway for the review post happened yet? if so, who won what?





npdang said:


> ... On January 1st, 2007 I will select a winner to receive a free Mach 5 Audio 18" 4 ohm sub...


...


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

there was another giveaway that was for posting a review in the review section....


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Yes it was, over a month ago. You can do a search for the thread.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

So dang, since these are your rules, does everyone that put an item in as there most end all be all items at the top of there list, get put into a lotery type thing, or is this the item for you that really takes the cake, i thought i read through the instructions, but just wanted to clarify.....

Not that its going to change my opinion on what my item is, but possibly clear it up for others if there not sure.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

npdang said:


> Yes it was, over a month ago. You can do a search for the thread.


here it is if anyone else is interested:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6425&page=1&pp=10

i remember seeing the thread but was thrown off by the title


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I count all the names, then use a random number generator to pick the winners. You only get 1 entry for this one.


----------



## mrogowski (Jul 7, 2006)

Can I enter?


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

im trying to find a pic... the old monster bass subs later changed to marathon bass they were awsome subs for thier time one of the first big massive subs i owned and they could take a beating... i remember the looks i got from those things...what made me want more and started my later carrier

this isnt the one i had but i cant find a pic of that one this is the entry line from them,


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

mrogowski said:


> Can I enter?


 Sure why not


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

this guy, the pioneer cd-1000, 7way crossover, para eq, and copper chassis.

this is the single piece of equipment that opened the door for me to DIY car audio. there is no TA and not quite enough EQ but its more than capable for my needs and it allows me to keep my stock headunit.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

internecine said:


> this guy, the pioneer cd-1000, 7way crossover, para eq, and copper chassis.
> 
> this is the single piece of equipment that opened the door for me to DIY car audio. there is no TA and not quite enough EQ but its more than capable for my needs and it allows me to keep my stock headunit.


that is sweet!
remember what you paid for it?


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

$150 i think


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

Good old H900. There were many contenders but this one edged them out. I like the fact that it's so versatile. It allows you to do just about anything with any channel.


----------



## SOHCKing03 (Nov 21, 2006)

Although I was only 15 when I bought these, I knew after I heard them that I would be obsessed with car audio from then on.

They are two 12" Pioneer Premier subs rated at 1000 watts RMS each. I did not have the power to pound them however. I had an 800 watt Pioneer amp to begin with and eventually bought a blown one, repaired it, and threw it on too.

I loved this sub because it really got me started with car audio. I wasn't allowed to install it at first because my mom was driving my future car at the time. I had a plan though, I installed it and told my mom I was testing the fitment of it in the car and seeing how it drove with the new weight. I secretly installed a switch for the REM under my dash, and I would turn it on when I drove it.

Unfortunately, because I didn't have enough power and because I didn't tune the box properly... I sold them to a friend a few months ago. Since then I have learned how to tune properly and how to find the best amps, so I am sad I could never test them well.

Although I have moved on from my SPL days and I'm now running an Infinity Kappa Perfect 12VQ, I still feel that those Premiers were my favorite audio equipment.

-Brad


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Well my favorite piece of equipment is more so a combo of pieces......I am a bang for the dollar kind of person, with pboth me and my wife in school I have to watch my money. BUT I do like to have fun, and she lets me do that. I did a few seasons of SPL contest when they had the basic stock class.....one battery one alternator.....and I went with a crossfire BMF 1000D and some pretty nice subwoofers of SPLers would give them a chance.......Powerbass's PB-B1254v.2 12" woofers. These cost me about $37.00 shipped through a wholesaler at the time and I did a few installs with them and was more than please with the price.....So I ran 4 of these with a SVC set up and auctually never blew one not one time....and took trophies everytime I competed. My highest was 147.3 which in that clas was about right and this was competing against guys running 100-250 woofers......I would have hated to blow a $250 woofer for a 3 second burp wouildnt you.....I have not tried any of their 2006 line but I wish more people would just give their woofers a try.

well anyways enough talking...........









the box was tuned to 44Hz. 

when I sold the truck I actually put them in my wifes little cousins truck and he has now won a 1st and 2 2nds with them before frying one while cruising. So they have put to the test and past with flying colors!


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

These are my custom built Adire "Brahmharas." They are hybrids comprised of Adire Brahma soft parts and Adire Sadhara motors (and Adire Tumult dustcaps  ). The Sadhara driver was the home audio version of the Brahma which added more moving mass, a single 4 ohm voice coil, and altered cosmetics. When the Brahma soft parts were added, this removed the extra moving mass and brought it to the dual 2 ohm coils of the Brahma's. 

These are special because they are a pair of only 30 ever created. They are special to me because they epitomize how a sub is supposed to ideally sound. They are the most flawless subs I have ever heard up to this point, and I have been auditioning trying to find a better sounding sub ever since. These also represent the idea that no matter how good a product may be, I will never impugn my integrity. Because of Adire's lies, lack of appreciation, and lackluster customer service, I refused to promote their drivers in using them.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

No more entries please. I will be picking a winner tonight


----------



## Tommythecat (Apr 6, 2006)

It says you're going to pick one on Jan 1st. Or will you annouce on Jan 1st. WHat are your intentions?!?


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

npdang said:


> No more entries please. I will be picking a winner tonight


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I changed my mind, I will pick tonight.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

haha. thats evil. the suspense is killing.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Damn, looks like I'm too late. I even dug out an 8 year old polaroid of my dearly departed (ebay, not death) vintage Hiwatt guitar amp...


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Sorry Mark, I'll put you in for the drawing but I really need to get this 18" beast out of the house it's taking up too much room!


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

A low res picture of a picture. Vintage Hiwatt custom 50 on a matching 4x12 cab.

My other prized possession is an ESX Quantum 1752. Thing's lasted me forever, and is currently running my midbasses. No pic of that though -- you guys know what it looks like.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

woohoo! late christmas gift! =D


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

whens it going out?


----------



## Relax (Apr 24, 2006)

Any news?


----------



## Tommythecat (Apr 6, 2006)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7633


----------

